# Canopy & Light DIY 12pic



## vasylr (Nov 25, 2006)

I have got a 29g and want to start a cichlids, tank came without canopy or lights so i decided to make it myself.

one run to HD and got some wood









started to mesure and cut into size









nailed the box together









added a piano hinge for access from the front or shoul i say top.









as you know no project goes by without beer









painted inside white and added ledge for support of canopy on top of tank. so it looks like the canopy is huggin the tank

















now for the lights, i had old shop light laying around that was 48in long so i took out plastic pieces and screwed it inside the canopy. made it only 24 long for the light to fit









well another beer









and here it is semi-finished product

















here is one with lights on









Only one thing is left to do is to paint it.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

Great looking hood! For a moment, it looked like you were oing to wire it up so your fish could watch Dish Network TV


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

and I wondered how he got the lace curtains in the tank?!?









Nice and simple, but I would be cautious of moisture both on the light bulbs / ends, and the unpainted portion of the wood... Glass lid for the tank and then stain and varnish the bare wood before it gets wet and your better off.


----------



## vasylr (Nov 25, 2006)

Hoosier Tank said:


> and I wondered how he got the lace curtains in the tank?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha that is reflection from kitchen table.

i had it painted instead of varnish, not a favorite thing to do as i have tried and did not turn out as nice as i wanted. so painted is the way for this onebut maybe i will varnish my next project

By the way it is nolonger empty have rocks and some driftwood in there


----------

